# drove us-spec 4.2 yesterday



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i got to drive a Q7 base 4.2 yesterday with the normal suspension on it.
all i have to say is the thing sounds bad ass. the 4.2 has a really nice growl to it from the engine and exhaust, not too much to be lound, but its there and it rocks.
I didnt get to drive it a lot, but it is very manuverable and seems to handle pretty well for something its size.
Very nice vehicle


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: drove us-spec 4.2 yesterday (ProjectA3)*

Thanks for the feedback. I'm looking forward to my first test drive in this car.


----------

